#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  weer iemand die spullen laat rondslingeren!

## dh-showtechnic

Hallo,

Op 112 Drenthe - Het laatste nieuws, Altijd als eerst! is weer een auto te zien die op zijn zij is gegaan. met tot gevolg dat er weer heel wat moois over de snelweg lag.

Groetjes,
Bram

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Toch zonde van dat Dynacord Cobra setje....

----------


## noot

Dit is toch voor eigen domme fouten....
Of was dit jou busje dh-showtechnic?
Lees de forumregels nou eens aub....

edit: modje komt vanzelf langs...even verhuisd naar de lounge

----------


## Elmo

en toevallig ken ik degene van wie dit setje is.....

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> en toevallig ken ik degene van wie dit setje is.....



Dan blijft het nog zonde..;-)

----------


## Elmo

> Dan blijft het nog zonde..;-)




ik heb nooit gezegd dat het niet zonde is.....
zal even vragen wat de schade is :Frown:

----------


## jens

dit gun je niemand,

Ik hoop dat de schade nog  meevalt....

ondanks dat het niet leuk is  maken dit soort plaatjes je er wel van bewust dat het jouw ook makklijk kan overkomen.

Denk in deze brange dat er een hoop mensen met een aanhanger actief zijn. Met de vaak grote tijdsdruk die we hebben  en lange dagen  is het juist helemaal oppassen geblazen.

----------


## dh-showtechnic

hallo,

kijk z'n reactie van jens hebben we wat aan!
Kun je nog wat van leren noot!!!!

----------


## Elmo

ik kan in elk geval melden dat er geen letsel is opgelopen door de bestuurder dan wel de bijrijder. Dat is gelukkig beperkt gebleven tot een aantal schaafplekken.

En laten we eerlijk zijn dat is toch 10x belangrijker dan dat hoopje rotzooi wat in die aanhanger zit...... (hoe leuk die rotzooi soms ook is..)

----------


## noot

Kun je nog wat van leren noot!!!![/quote]

Even terugreageren DH
Ik hoop ook dat dit niemand overkomt.... en spreek hier ook uit eigen ervaring.
Maar zoals gezegd (en geschreven in de forumregels), de hall of shame is voor EIGEN stomme fouten of blunders. Als je dit in meteen in de lounge had gezet, had ik niet zo gereageerd.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Ik vraag mij dan toch steeds af hoe dit kan gebeuren.

Wanneer je netjes 80-90 km/u rijdt dan moet je met een beetje stuurmanskunst en ervaring een aanhanger wel onder controle houden.

bij een noodrem dan remt mijn aanhanger de auto en niet andersom.

Ik heb vaak het idee dat de oorzaken liggen in ondeskundigheid, verkeerd laden, overbelading en roekeloos rijden. De bussen van tegenwoordig gaan los dik over de 160km/u. en ik zie ze ook regelmatig voorbij komen met een 2tons aanhanger met een gangetje van 140 of nog meer.

Ik gun het ook niemand hoor en wil deze persoon niet veroordelen, maar wanneer ik de staat van de aanhanger zo zie en welke schade hij heeft gebracht aan het wegdek, die aanhanger is enkele meters dik door het asfalt wezen graven..

Moet je eens zien wat er totaal in het busje, aanhanger heeft gezeten.
op de foto is wel te zien dat de oplooprem zn werk heeft gedaan, tenminste op de foto staat hij op zn rem. de kop van de aanhanger zit echter nog achter de bus...

wordt er tehard of roekeloos gereden, tja dikke vette pech.
Een dom ongeluk? erg zonde en hopen dat iedereen er zonder kleerscheuren vanaf is gekomen.

----------


## ronny

Zijn de foto's nog ergens beschikbaar?  In ieder geval niet meer op de opgegeven link...

Het heeft er blijkbaar heftig aan toe gegaan dan?

----------


## dh-showtechnic

hoe vaak zie je het wel niet dat ze een aanhanger tot de nok toe vullen met flightcases die ze met 4 man nog bovenop proberen te krijgen.

----------


## DJ-Mike

Zelf helaas ook ervaring met een dergelijk "aanhanger ongeluk". 
Toch zonden, aangezien dit onvoorzien was.
De schade viel gelukkig mee, tot twee gesprongen lampen, en wat lichte krasjes. 
de aanhanger was wel total los. De koppeling is gebarsten. waardoor deze los is geraakt van de auto, en de berm in reed..
Gelukkig op een rustige weg.
de oorzaak van het breken van de koppeling is nog altijd onbekend. 

Inmiddels wel weer een nieuwe aanhangen, die het hopelijk langer vol houd.

Kortom: een ongeluk zit in een klein hoekje!

----------


## speakertech

> Zelf helaas ook ervaring met een dergelijk "aanhanger ongeluk". 
> Toch zonden, aangezien dit onvoorzien was.
> De schade viel gelukkig mee, tot twee gesprongen lampen, en wat lichte krasjes. 
> de aanhanger was wel total los. De koppeling is gebarsten. waardoor deze los is geraakt van de auto, en de berm in reed..
> Gelukkig op een rustige weg.
> de oorzaak van het breken van de koppeling is nog altijd onbekend. 
> 
> Inmiddels wel weer een nieuwe aanhangen, die het hopelijk langer vol houd.
> 
> Kortom: een ongeluk zit in een klein hoekje!




Moeten die dingen geen veiligheidsketting hebben en de zwaardere exemplaren een reminrichting, die geactiveerd wordt bij het losschieten van de aanhanger?


Speakertech

----------


## DJ-Mike

> Moeten die dingen geen veiligheidsketting hebben en de zwaardere exemplaren een reminrichting, die geactiveerd wordt bij het losschieten van de aanhanger?
> 
> 
> Speakertech



Klopt, alleen onze aanhangen viel onder een lichtere klasse, dus had geen reminrichting.

En, de aanhanger was niet los geschoten van de auto, maar van de koppeling. 
maw; de koppeling zat nog aan de auto (met de veiligheidsketting), en de aanhanger kwam daar van los. (gewoon afgebroken dus.... wat eigenlijk helemaal niet kan)

----------


## Caspero

> Klopt, alleen onze aanhangen viel onder een lichtere klasse, dus had geen reminrichting.
> 
> En, de aanhanger was niet los geschoten van de auto, maar van de koppeling. 
> maw; de koppeling zat nog aan de auto (met de veiligheidsketting), en de aanhanger kwam daar van los. (gewoon afgebroken dus.... wat eigenlijk helemaal niet kan)



Klinkt als gevalletje niet goed onderhouden? 

Of ergens beschadigd zonder dat je het doorhad?

----------


## DJ-Mike

> Klinkt als gevalletje niet goed onderhouden? 
> 
> Of ergens beschadigd zonder dat je het doorhad?



Het was op de terugweg van een feest, waarschijnlijk is er iets gebeurd met de aanhanger tijdens het feest, wat we niet door hadden. 
er was van te voren niets vreemds gezien.
Er was een hele las gescheurd.

----------


## Outline

> Er was een hele las gescheurd.



Klinkt als een constructiefout. Kwestie van de fabrikant aansprakelijk stellen.

----------


## som

> Klopt, alleen onze aanhangen viel onder een lichtere klasse, dus had geen reminrichting.
> 
> En, de aanhanger was niet los geschoten van de auto, maar van de koppeling. 
> maw; de koppeling zat nog aan de auto (met de veiligheidsketting), en de aanhanger kwam daar van los. (gewoon afgebroken dus.... wat eigenlijk helemaal niet kan)



ongeremd is  tot 750 kg inclusief laadvermogen,daar ben  je sneller dan je lief is.

met de eigen kentekens voor aanhangers komt de apk voor deze ook ooit in beeld,
met dit akkefietje blijkt het niet onnodig.

----------


## LJ_jacob

toch even off topic dan, 
Hoe zit eht met keuring van aanhangers? hebben die een soort APK?
en zo ja, hoe zit dat dan met de catergorie aanhangers ongeremd enkelas <750 kg? (die geen eigen kenteken hebben)?? aan de hand waarvan worden die geregistreerd?
Of ik heb er overhene gekeken, of het staat niet in het theorieboekje.

----------


## steed

Ja, aanhangers met een eigen kenteken, hebben ook een soort APK. Daarnaast kan je andere aanhangers ook laten voorzien van een eigen kenteken. Alle aanhangers staan geregistreerd in NL dmv hun eigen persoonlijke chassisnummer. Mocht een aanhanger gestolen zijn, dan kan deze dmv het chassisnummer worden getraceerd, mocht dit zijn weggeslepen kunnen we nog op andere manieren zoeken, maar dat is een systeem die we bij de politie gebruiken. Kan ik niet verder over hebben.  
Op de koppeling zie je altijd een slijtindicator of doormiddel van pijlen in de + of - staat hij in de min dan is de koppelingskop versleten. 
Een ander systeem is de rood-groene bar bij de koppeling, hier wijst de pijl aan hoe de staat van de koppeling is.
Rijd je met een versleten kopp kop en de verkeerspolitie haalt je van de weg, dan mag je je aanhanger laten staan! ! 

Bij een tandemasser met een losbreekreminrichting moet deze aan een *VAST* onderdeel van de auto zijn bevestigd! Is dit niet het geval kost je dit 130 euro boete! Onder de 750 kilo is er een hulpkoppeling, deze moet ook vast zitten aan de auto en niet over de koppeling worden gegooid, dit heeft totaal geen effect en de aanhanger verlies je dan ook alsnog. Voor de hulpkoppeling kan je een klik systeem voor je trekhaak kopen, heb je dit niet kijk dan wat je met een musketonhaak kan doen. 

Schiet de aanhanger toch los, dan kan je nooit de fabrikant niet aansprakelijk stellen, dit is gewoon een kwestie van eigen verantwoording en onderhoud. Controleer je aanhanger en veiligheidsmiddelen voordat je vertrekt. Is een kwestie van 5 minuten. ben je een bedrijf en verlies je de aanhanger dan kan de boete algauw oplopen tot ruim boven de 1000,- en bij gevallen van schade aan andere benadeelden c.q. slachtoffers kan je zelfs aansprakelijk worden gesteld en de verzekering keert dan niets uit. 
Let goed op wat je auto mag trekken en wat het totaalgewicht mag wezen! Dit is meestal een punt bij geluidsbedrijven. overgewicht, ook hier is auto, aanhanger laten staan of afladen en verder rijden. 

Vooral met de zgn "meubelbakken", minivrachtwagens voor het B-rijbewijs, hier is een laadvermogen van max 500kg.toegestaan, dit is dus heel erg weinig, advies huur bv een grote opel vivano, waar je 3 tot 4 keer zoveel mag laden!  hier is ook overbelading laten staan en een fikse prent * *economisch delict*
doe ermee wat je wilt en verkom boetes door een simpele controle van nog geen 5 minuten.

<< waakzaam en dienstbaar >>





> toch even off topic dan, 
> Hoe zit eht met keuring van aanhangers? hebben die een soort APK?
> en zo ja, hoe zit dat dan met de catergorie aanhangers ongeremd enkelas <750 kg? (die geen eigen kenteken hebben)?? aan de hand waarvan worden die geregistreerd?
> Of ik heb er overhene gekeken, of het staat niet in het theorieboekje.

----------


## deurklink

> Vooral met de zgn "meubelbakken", minivrachtwagens voor het B-rijbewijs, hier is een laadvermogen van max 500kg.toegestaan, dit is dus heel erg weinig, advies huur bv een grote opel vivano, waar je 3 tot 4 keer zoveel mag laden!  hier is ook overbelading laten staan en een fikse prent *



Kun jij dit ook met een link ondersteunen? Want bij mij weten is de grootste onzin.. Die bakjes zie je ook met een laadplatform rondrijden die al snel 300 kg weegt! Dus zou betekenen dat je dan maar 200 kg mee mag nemen,

Ff de getalen van de officiele parpiertjes bij de "meubelbak" van de hobby...:

3500kg met je b rijbewijs

ledig gewicht 2140
dus dan mag je nog 1360 kg laden....

----------


## renevanh

> 3500kg met je b rijbewijs
> 
> ledig gewicht 2140
> dus dan mag je nog 1360 kg laden....



En dat klopt. Met je B mag je maximaal 3500KG besturen, onafhankelijk van het voertuig of de combinatie. Zie je theoriemateriaal voor de exacte regeltjes.

Stomme vraag tussendoor maar ik vraag het me opeens af en kan er niks over vinden: moet je daar het gewicht van je passagiers bijrekenen of worden die niet als 'lading' gezien?

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> Ff de getalen van de officiele parpiertjes bij de "meubelbak" van de hobby...:
> 
> ledig gewicht 2140
> dus dan mag je nog 1360 kg laden....



Pas hier toch maar mee op! Meestal staan op de papieren van de wagen het leeggewicht van een kale bestelwagen, dus zogezegd het chassis, en wordt de meubelbak die erop staat als lading gezien, en staat dus niet als ledig gewicht. Maw meestal moet je het gewicht van je meubelbak als laadvermogen inboeten.

Het zou me straf lijken dat jouw bestelwagen met meubelbak (meestal zo'n 3,5x2x2m zeker?) leeg slechts 2140kg weegt. Zelfs mijn kleine Opel vivaro weegt al leeg zo'n 1800kg...

Meestal kom je met een bestelwagen met meubelbak(+/- 300-500kg) op zo'n 2500kg leeggewicht uit (dus nog 1000kg laadvermogen over bij rijbewijs b), meestal hangt er nog eens een laadlift aan, zo'n hollandia lift weegt toch zo'n 500kg...dus dan kom je nog uit op 500kg laadvermogen!

----------


## Outline

Even klein stukje wet/regelgeving: Alles wat vast op het chassis zit (dus met bouten, gelast, enz) maakt voor de wet deel uit van dat voertuig en hoort dus derhalve ook meegenomen te worden in het leeggewicht.

Alles wat er dmv 'snel-sluitingen' zo te verwijderen is, telt niet mee als vast deel van het voertuig.

Mooi staaltje hiervan: veldhuizen

Deze mag zelfs 120, als de trailer-as van de weg af is....

----------


## Gast1401081

> Even klein stukje wet/regelgeving: Alles wat vast op het chassis zit (dus met bouten, gelast, enz) maakt voor de wet deel uit van dat voertuig en hoort dus derhalve ook meegenomen te worden in het leeggewicht.
> 
> Alles wat er dmv 'snel-sluitingen' zo te verwijderen is, telt niet mee als vast deel van het voertuig.
> 
> Mooi staaltje hiervan: veldhuizen
> 
> Deze mag zelfs 120, als de trailer-as van de weg af is....



nope, wegens 4,2 T kentekengewicht, wordtie meteen C-rijbewijs, en 80km/h.

----------


## Outline

Had je gelezen dat het een BE-combi is en dat de laadbak, samen met de 2e as de aanhanger/trailer vormt? Waarschijnlijk dus niet...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Had je gelezen dat het een BE-combi is en dat de laadbak, samen met de 2e as de aanhanger/trailer vormt? Waarschijnlijk dus niet...



tuurlijk.,... als het ergens gestaan had had ik het gelezen..

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]Menu:[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]03-Luchtgeremde clixtar / trekker ombouw [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]Product:[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]4,2-tons Gesloten Clixtar Oplegger (Mercedes Sprinter) [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]Afbeelding:[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]Productinformatie: [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- lichtgewicht verzinkt stalen frame *met twee vangkokers*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- 2" kingpen op ± 86 cm hoogte bij onbeladen oplegger[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- twee steunpoten (los meegeleverd)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- 1 luchtgeveerde 2500 kg as *met schijfremmen*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- 2 235/65R 16" banden[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- géén reservewiel[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- 21 mm dikke geribbelde betonplex vloer op ± 95 cm hoogte[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- 4 mm dikke Polyester wanden (wit 9147DB) met geïxtrudeerde [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]aluminium profielen uitgevoerd met lat om lat betimmering[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- 1 rij bindrails op 900 mm[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- lichtdoorlatend dak met binnenverlichting (2x)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- houten stootrand op bodemniveau[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- *750 kg DHollandia laadklep 1,60 mtr. lang incl. topluik*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]*- kenteken RDW (4,2T) incl. tenaamstellen en kentekenplaat* [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- los meegeleverd: 1x spanstang à 2,15 mtr. lang [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]Prijsinformatie:[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- 4,05 x 2,12 x 2,15 mtr. (inw) (ledig gewicht ± 1400 kg) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica](wielbasis 3,66 mtr.) *€ 17.800,=*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- 4,90 x 2,12 x 2,15 mtr. (inw) (ledig gewicht ± 1600 kg)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica](wielbasis 3,66 mtr.) *€ 18.200,=*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- 5,40 x 2,12 x 2,15 mtr. (inw) (ledig gewicht ± 1750 kg)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica](wielbasis 4,32 mtr.) *€ 18.700,=*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- 5,80 x 2,12 x 2,15 mtr. (inw) (ledig gewicht ± 1850 kg)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica](wielbasis 4,32 mtr.) *€ 19.300,=* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]Meerprijs voor: [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- zijdeur van 1,90x0,90 mtr. € 600,=[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- kenteken 5,0T incl. 3400 kg as en 285/65R16" banden (+ 40 kg) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]i.c.m. 5-serie € 800,=[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- langere laadklep € 135,=/10 cm[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- extra accu in kist voor intensief gebruik laadklep + clang stekker [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica](+ 30 kg) € 600,= [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- bindrail zijwand per strekkende mtr. oplegger € 40,= [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- trailer-as uitgevoerd met lift-as i.c.m. afschermbare kentekenplaat [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica](alleen i.c.m. laadbak van 4,05 mtr.) € 1.410,=[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- laklaag in RAL kleur gespoten € 200,=/strekkende mtr. oplegger[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica]- laklaag in metallic gespoten € 300,=/strekkende mtr. oplegger [/FONT]




maar met 4,2 T op t kenteken is er maar 1 remedie : zie boven>> C en 80 kmh.
de 3499 kg versie is dan net weer BE...

van dezelfde site: Veldhuizen Wagenbouw

het leven is doodsimpel:
of het is een min3490 combi, die dus klein , en 120 km/h is
of het is een trekker/oplegger, die als trekker weliswaar min3490 is, maar de oplegger maakt er 80 km/h van.

allebei kent het kenteken niet, en dus: meteen naar de fantasiewereld...

----------


## Rock On

Als ik mij niet vergis gaat het hier alleen om de tenaamstelling van het "opleggergedeelte". 
Ik geef toe, die jongens zijn niet superduidelijk, Maar het staat wel in dat het apparaat een 2" kingpin heeft -> oplegger.

----------


## kokkie

B-trekker met oplegger, ledig gewicht onder de 2 ton en als de opleggeras de grond niet raakt, dus lading is van het trekkende voertuig: 120km per uur.

----------


## Watt Xtra

het gaat hier inderdaad om BE-combinaties.  Autofabrikanten en trailerbouwers bedenken steeds meer variaties op deze BE combinatie om toch enigsinds mee te kunnen komen met de rest van europa. Zie duitsland, daar hebben ze kleine (7,5ton) rijbewijs.

Door bakwagens zo te verbouwen dat het volgens de wet/regelgeving een BE combi is... is gewoonweg interressant voor ondernemers. Je rijdt als een bakwagen maar mag nu wel in eens tot maximaal 7,5 ton treingewicht rijden.

Ford heeft ook z'n combi. Het ziet eruit als een bakwagen maar is een BE combi. Groot voordeel, nu mag je wel ineens een stuk meer laden dan voorheen de maximale last van 3500 kilogram.

----------


## Gast1401081

> B-trekker met oplegger, ledig gewicht onder de 2 ton en als de opleggeras de grond niet raakt, dus lading is van het trekkende voertuig: 120km per uur.



treingewicht = laadvermogen + lediggewicht, met de bak erachterop zou deze dus al 2000 + 1400 kg = 3400 kg wegen, max laadvermogen is in deze samenstelling dus 100 kg. En dan moet op de kentekens vermeld staan wat de netto trein is, amders ga je er bij de eerste de beste controle tussenuit. 

Ook leuk : de kentekenplaat van de ingetrokken-a-combi. De achterste geldt oor de massa als oplegger, maar voor de snelheid als bak van de vrachtwagen.  Welke plaat komt er achterop? De trekker-plaat of de oplegger plaat?

----------


## showband

ik vind de theroretische discussie leuk. Maar ik kan mij even niet van de indruk onttrekken dat de bouwer van het voertuig hier vast wel over zal hebben nagedacht voor hij begon. En dat er dus een wettelijk voordeel te behalen zal zijn. Je koopt niet zomaar een vrachtwagen namelijk...

----------


## som

treingewicht mag bij b-e tot 7500 kg
mits de trekker minder weegt dan 3500 kg en de combi gekeurd is tot 7500 kg.
qua techniek niet eenvoudig te realiseren maar het kan wel.

----------


## steed

kijk naar je totale max massa te laden trek dit van het ledig gewicht af en dat is dan het aantal kilo´s wat je mag laden.





> Kun jij dit ook met een link ondersteunen? Want bij mij weten is de grootste onzin.. Die bakjes zie je ook met een laadplatform rondrijden die al snel 300 kg weegt! Dus zou betekenen dat je dan maar 200 kg mee mag nemen,
> 
> Ff de getalen van de officiele parpiertjes bij de "meubelbak" van de hobby...:
> 
> 3500kg met je b rijbewijs
> 
> ledig gewicht 2140
> dus dan mag je nog 1360 kg laden....

----------


## steed

[FONT=Verdana]Collega´s,[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Naast mij hobby bedrijf in de licht en geluidsbrache zit ik ook fulltime bij het KLPD. Toen ik bij het KLPD kwam kende ik deze regels ook niet, dit komt omdat er verschillende manieren zijn om dit te kunnen berekenen, wanneer en met welke combinatie je met B of BE c.q. C rijbewijs mag rijden.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Ik heb inmiddels moeten constateren in mijn politiecarriere als hoofagent, dat menig collegabedrijf in de licht en geluidsbrache een Meubelbak huurt voor transport van zijn licht en geluid c.q. drive-inn. Van de buitenkant is niet te zien of dit een geluidsbedrijf is. Vanwege de vele diefstallen wordt er extra gecontroleerd op deze busjes, aangezien ze de opdruk van het verhuurbedrijf hebben. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Is niet erg, maar de verhuurder wil die bak verhuren en verteld er niet bij dat het laadvermogen zeer beperkt is, is de meeste gevallen is dit max nog 500 kg.  (Max.totaal gewicht - ledig gewicht = totaal laadvermogen * de passagiers komen hier dus ook nog bij!!) zit je dus met 3 personen á 85kg ook nog in de auto...dan raad je het al natuurlijk.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]De verantwoording ligt ten aller tijden bij de bestuurder van de auto.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Het zijn dusdanige zware overtredingen, dat hier streng voor bekeurt wordt en dat de officier van justitie zelfs het sactiebedrag bepaalt omdat het bedrijfsgerelateerd is en een economisch delict betreft. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Er zijn wagen die omgebouwd zijn tot C rijbewijs met dubbele assen e.d., maar die zijn opnieuw aangeboden aan het RDW voor keuring e.d. Dus het is niet voor alle wagen. Maar in de geluidsbrachce overtreed je zeer snel het gewicht.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]mochten mensen willen weten hoe de regels voor aanhangers en tot C rijbewijs gelden dan zoek ik het tabel voor jullie op.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Doe er je voordeel mee.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]<<[/FONT][FONT=Verdana]waakzaam en dienstbaar[/FONT][FONT=Verdana]>>[/FONT]

----------


## Outline

> Ook leuk : de kentekenplaat van de ingetrokken-a-combi. De achterste geldt oor de massa als oplegger, maar voor de snelheid als bak van de vrachtwagen. Welke plaat komt er achterop? De trekker-plaat of de oplegger plaat?



Dat hebben ze leuk bedacht: er zit een systeem op dat, zodra je trailer-as optrekt, er een witte plaat (zoals op de fietsendrager, want uitstekende lading) tevoorschijn komt en je dus 120 mag.

Nog iets: het maximum treingewicht voor BE is niet 7.5 ton. Dit is nergens duidelijk in de wet vermeld en ligt dus geheel aan wat het trekkende voertuig kan hebben. Kijk maar op de site van Veldhuizen, er zijn er die ook 10 ton kunnen hebben.

Wel is het zo dat je boven/vanaf 7,5 ton een Chauffeursdiploma moet hebben. Ook moet je met elke BE-combi (eigenlijk alle combi's boven de 3,5 ton) verplicht je aan de rij- en rusttijden houden en ben je Tacho-plichtig.

Ik weet dat het allemaal heel krom klinkt, maar het hele BE-verhaal is dan ook gebaseerd op een samenspel van onduidelijke en kromme wetgeving en dus ook volledig legaal.

Er zijn zat mensen/bedrijven die het er niet mee eens zijn en het hele verhaal liever zien gaan dan komen. Maar ik zie liever een BE-combi van 7,5 ton met een goed werkend, ACTIEF remsysteem (bijna altijd met ABS) onder een trailer die ook elk jaar gekeurd moet worden dan een Sprinter/Crafter/Daily met een tandemas aanhanger die nog nooit een service/controle-beurt heeft gehad. En ik denk dat we allemaal wel weten waarom...

----------


## som

> Nog iets: het maximum treingewicht voor BE is niet 7.5 ton. Dit is nergens duidelijk in de wet vermeld en ligt dus geheel aan wat het trekkende voertuig kan hebben. Kijk maar op de site van Veldhuizen, er zijn er die ook 10 ton kunnen hebben.
> 
> Wel is het zo dat je boven/vanaf 7,5 ton een Chauffeursdiploma moet hebben. Ook moet je met elke BE-combi (eigenlijk alle combi's boven de 3,5 ton) verplicht je aan de rij- en rusttijden houden en ben je Tacho-plichtig.



je komt met b niet boven de 7.5 ton omdat je eigenlijk geen chauffeursdiploma te pakken krijgt zonder c,

de wagens die voor meer dan 7.5 tot ontworpen zijn zijn meer bedoeld om afhankelijk van de belading toch even net wat vrijer inzetbaar te zijn.
dus geladen tot 7.5 ton b-e
boven de 7.5 tot c-e
vooral handig als de c-e chauffeur eens afwezig is :Cool:

----------


## frederic

> ik kan in elk geval melden dat er geen letsel is opgelopen door de bestuurder dan wel de bijrijder. Dat is gelukkig beperkt gebleven tot een aantal schaafplekken.
> 
> En laten we eerlijk zijn dat is toch 10x belangrijker dan dat hoopje rotzooi wat in die aanhanger zit...... (hoe leuk die rotzooi soms ook is..)



Zolang er geen gewonden zijn, is het zo erg niet.

Die Rotzooi wordt toch betaald door de verzekering. Tenminste als hij correct verzekerd is.

----------

